

Quantcast's traffic spikes as Rap Genius traffic falls - cpetersen
https://www.quantcast.com/quantcast.com

======
thekevan
Am I the only one that thinks even though RapGenius does something with lyrics
that they think is awesome, it is still a lyrics site that reproduces
copyrighted works without permission?

